# NBI clearance clarifications-Philippines



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi guys.,

I need some help, bit confused.
I was requested by my CO for additional requirements, one of it is NBI Certificate, specifically, should be *marked "Valid for Travel Abroad", original copy and with thumb mark and dry seal.*

My question, when i got my NBI, there's no marked as valid to *Travel Abroad"* .. Its just in the purpose, travel abroad..Did i got the correct one? already with dry seal and my thumb mark..

And also, she said that i should provide my response in writing and send it to the contacts below, which is in RCBC Plaza, the Embassy itself..Is this normal, coz i was thinking i can submit it to VFS since they are the service partner..

Need your thoughts and ideas..Thank you


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The NBI should be annotated - FOR VISA AUSTRALIA or FOR TRAVEL AUSTRALIA
What you have should be OK ASPC sometimes get a bit funny about it, but you should be OK.
VFS are waste of time and a source of incorrect information, you are better off dealing directly with the embassy.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

This is what we have.









I am hoping this is the correct one. It seems to be.


----------



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

JandE said:


> This is what we have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi jandE..actually,i already submitted an NBI with a purpose of Australian Visa..This is additional requirement with specific instruction..i already got it,but the Travel Abroad is in the purpose part..


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

When we applied there were two options for us:

Travel Abroad	
or
Travel Australia

Travel Australia seemed more logical as it is for an Australian Visa, and they did ask if it was for an Australian Visa, we said yes.

It seems odd that they would create one specifically for Australia if it isnt accepted.

Maybe we should have got both.

So many different ones available:
http://www.gov.ph/services/nbi-clearance/


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Ardale
You will find they want a new document, sent direct to embassy unopened, even though you have provided one previously.
Cuts out the fake and altered document scenarios.


----------



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

pkbeanie said:


> Ardale
> You will find they want a new document, sent direct to embassy unopened, even though you have provided one previously.
> Cuts out the fake and altered document scenarios.


Yeah,was thinking about it..so,i will submit it to embassy on monday.. 

Was just so happg that I have CO..


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Well your email is proof there is someone still at the embassy with the light on!!!!
Was beginning to think they had all buggered off to live it up in Borocay with all the new fee funds.


----------



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

pkbeanie said:


> Well your email is proof there is someone still at the embassy with the light on!!!!
> Was beginning to think they had all buggered off to live it up in Borocay with all the new fee funds.


Yeah,been patiently waiting for any progress of my application..


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

pkbeanie said:


> Ardale
> You will find they want a new document, sent direct to embassy unopened, even though you have provided one previously.
> Cuts out the fake and altered document scenarios.


The NBI in Manila give it out direct from their Printer, over the counter, not sealed in envelope. So can't do that.

Did that with Birth Certificate and CENOMAR though.


----------



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

JandE said:


> The NBI in Manila give it out direct from their Printer, over the counter, not sealed in envelope. So can't do that.
> 
> Did that with Birth Certificate and CENOMAR though.


Yeah right..they just want to get the orig to make sure its real..hebebhe


----------



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

JandE said:


> The NBI in Manila give it out direct from their Printer, over the counter, not sealed in envelope. So can't do that.
> 
> Did that with Birth Certificate and CENOMAR though.


Yeah right..they just want to get the orig to make sure its real..hebebhe


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> Did that with Birth Certificate and CENOMAR though.


Not required procedure.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wrussell said:


> Not required procedure.


What does you mean when you say not required procedure ?


> _
> Applying for a marriage / birth certificate or CENOMAR from the NSO?
> 
> Clients should only apply for a National Statistics Office (NSO) document, once a visa application has been submitted at the Manila Visa Office, and at the request of a visa processing officer.
> ...


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

JandE said:


> What does you mean when you say not required procedure ?


 The correct procedure was listed, namely:

*The documents are sent directly from the NSO to the Australian Embassy in Manila
*


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

JandE said:


> What does you mean when you say not required procedure ?


It means what i have always harped about.......The Philippines can make whatever rules they want and whenever they want to, by anyone who you end up talking to......Unravelling the logic is up to you and your mental self-control.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

travellor said:


> It means what i have always harped about.......The Philippines can make whatever rules they want and whenever they want to, by anyone who you end up talking to......Unravelling the logic is up to you and your mental self-control.


But this is Australian Embassy Rules !!


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

OK......what that means i think is that the Embassy no longer allows these docs sent with your application thru the VIA........Now it must go from NSO directly to the Embassy...

We originally did the VIA but got an email to Pay at their choice of Bank and after payment, the bank then forwards the request to NSO, who then sends it to the Embassy...........

I hope from memory that is correct....


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

travellor said:


> OK......what that means i think is that the Embassy no longer allows these docs sent with your application thru the VIA........Now it must go from NSO directly to the Embassy...
> 
> We originally did the VIA but got an email to Pay at their choice of Bank and after payment, the bank then forwards the request to NSO, who then sends it to the Embassy...........
> 
> I hope from memory that is correct....


That is correct, for Birth Certificate and CENOMAR, but as I said originally, the NBI can't be done that way. It would be good if they could.

_



Clients should only apply for an NSO document(s), once a visa application has been submitted, and at the request of a case officer.

Clients need to include a file number or Health (HAP ID) number when applying for an NSO document. See, applying for NSO documents.The documents are sent directly to the Australian Embassy in Manila. This ensures that the most recent and complete information is provided from NSO and avoids additional checks on individually submitted documents which may lead to a delay in the processing of the application.

Please note that we only accept NSO documents obtained using this process.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

That is why i joked it is a Philippine issue..No one knows what the hell is the correct proceedure.....The Embassy says one thing...NBI says another,....NSO have their own rules and regulations and the only ones laughing are the photocopying businesses, no doubt owned by someone working in these local departments, printing out pages n pages of copies that are useless cos everyone wants the Original document.....

Have fun and believe me it can drive you insane.........Im over all of it now and can look back n shake my head that in this day n age they still use a typewriter n carbon paper.......


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

travellor said:


> That is why i joked it is a Philippine issue..No one knows what the hell is the correct proceedure.....The Embassy says one thing...NBI says another,....NSO have their own rules .......


OK, I didn't realise you were joking, and this whole process makes us feel serious most of the time.

The Embassy don't normally ask for the NBI to be sent direct from the NBI office. And it isn't up to them to try to tell a Philippine government department how to do things. They can ask, and maybe they will eventually as has been done with the NSO.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> That is why i joked it is a Philippine issue..No one knows what the hell is the correct proceedure....


Any RMA who regularly deals with Philippine applications could advise about the correct procedure. In fact I did.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

JandE said:


> OK, I didn't realise you were joking, and this whole process makes us feel serious most of the time.
> 
> The Embassy don't normally ask for the NBI to be sent direct from the NBI office. And it isn't up to them to try to tell a Philippine government department how to do things. They can ask, and maybe they will eventually as has been done with the NSO.


Sorry should have posted a smiley or something.........Been thru this whole thing and if there is one thing i learnt is you either do as they say or let it drive you insane........Like when my missus had to line up at 6 AM to get one of the 12 seats allocated for the CFO...........It is one thing knowing what has to be done , then there is another actually trying to get it done, without obstacles thrown in your face.......

It will pass eventually and you will look back and laugh, but for now, it's up to you how you handle things...


----------



## Miss R (Jan 21, 2016)

ardale4ever said:


> Hi jandE..actually,i already submitted an NBI with a purpose of Australian Visa..This is additional requirement with specific instruction..i already got it,but the Travel Abroad is in the purpose part..


Hi Ardale. Did you also submit a police clearance or just the NBI. Thank you!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Miss R said:


> Hi Ardale. Did you also submit a police clearance or just the NBI. Thank you!


We did just the NBI, no need for the lower police clearance.


----------



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

Miss R said:


> Hi Ardale. Did you also submit a police clearance or just the NBI. Thank you!


nope,just the NBI


----------



## velvetskye (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello Guys!!!

I'm so glad i found this thread as I am needing an NBI clearance for my passport renewal. I'm currently in Australia as a student and I will be needing an NBI clearance for my temp graduate visa application (485). I was told by the Phil Consul that I can give an authorization letter to a relative in the Philippines so they can get me an NBI clearance from there. 

I just want to clarify if my NBI clearance Purpose should state specifically that it is FOR VISA AUSTRALIA and not FOR TRAVEL AUSTRALIA (Since I am already here in aussie)? Or either purpose will do?

What do you guys think? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

velvetskye said:


> Hello Guys!!!
> 
> I'm so glad i found this thread as I am needing an NBI clearance for my passport renewal. I'm currently in Australia as a student and I will be needing an NBI clearance for my temp graduate visa application (485). I was told by the Phil Consul that I can give an authorization letter to a relative in the Philippines so they can get me an NBI clearance from there.
> 
> ...


Ours was 'Travel Australia', so a PMV Visa could be applied for.
It wasn't needed for *travel *on a visitor visa.

NBI in Manila needed to take fingerprints and took the photo themselves last year. They didn't want the photo we took in.

You will need those bits done by Philippine Consulate in Australia.
_The Consulate provides the Fingerprint Card which serves as the application for NBI Clearance. The Consulate is authorized by the NBI to take fingerprint impressions.
www.philippineconsulate.com.au/nbi-clearance​_


----------

